# Regret getting 24 over 28inch?



## sweatypickle (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello all. I've basically narrowed my choices down to an Ariens Platinum 24 SHO (306cc) or a Ariens Deluxe 28 Plus (291cc). The SHO is a smidgen more powerful, especially when looking at intake/power ratio, but I'm not certain if it makes a difference in the real world. My clearing area is about 1700-1800 square feet in Northern Ontario Canada. Has anyone here regretted going a smaller width? I don't really care about the heated handgrips nor having non-standard parts on the SHO but the smaller 4 inches decrease would make moving it by cars easier.

Place your votes, snowblowerforumites decide!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, with the ease of getting by things, and larger engine, the smaller one would be able to handle deeper snow easier. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

I had a 30" 10.5hp blower previous, and although it was nice to not make those couple of extra passes up and down the drive the 23" and 24" I have now are much easier to handle and maneuver on the sidewalks. I live in the city area.

If you live in a rural area and don't have pedestrian walkways to deal with, get the 28" machine. If you live in an urban or suburban area, go with the 24".


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

There always seems to be two schools of thought. Bigger is always better and getting the smallest blower to get the job done effeciently. I personally prefer the smallest I can reasonably use and not be under or overpowered. My driveway is about 30 ' x 10' and a sidewalk about 60' length. I use a Toro 521 or in most cases my Toro Power Clear. I got rid of my old Gilson 826 before the first snowflake ever fell, after moving from a house that had a driveway about 200' x 15'. Some guys think the other way and always toss in the EOD factor. Where I live that is a non issue. I can tell you that with the older technology blowers without auto turn and individual steering clutches, that bigger is harder to use. I don't even enjoy blowing snow so I try to make it as easy on myself as possible. Also I'm kind of a frugal type and I'm not going to spend lots of $$ for something I hardly ever use. If I were in a big snow belt area I would probably change my thinking but for me smaller is better. I'm done now.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I told GRUNT this in another thread. I live up here in the frozen tundra of MINNESOTA. growing up every body in my hood had those snow pups. my old man had one of those snow flyers made by some outfit. but there was this one guy that had a ARIENS OR a simplicity that was fairly good size. so that made him the big man in my hood. from that day and time I vowed to myself that some day I would have the biggest, meanest snow blower to lay waste to this frozen tundra that we endure for months on end here. and for 50 days and 50 nights I would spend making THE MASTERPIECE better, faster and stronger than before.


----------



## sweatypickle (Sep 16, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I told GRUNT this in another thread. I live up here in the frozen tundra of MINNESOTA. growing up every body in my hood had those snow pups. my old man had one of those snow flyers made by some outfit. but there was this one guy that had a ARIENS OR a simplicity that was fairly good size. so that made him the big man in my hood. from that day and time I vowed to myself that some day I would have the biggest, meanest snow blower to lay waste to this frozen tundra that we endure for months on end here. and for 50 days and 50 nights I would spend making THE MASTERPIECE better, faster and stronger than before.


so which makes me a bigger man.. a 24 inch SUPER HIGH OUTPUT or a 28 inch deluxe plus? lol


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I told GRUNT this in another thread. I live up here in the frozen tundra of MINNESOTA. growing up every body in my hood had those snow pups. my old man had one of those snow flyers made by some outfit. but there was this one guy that had a ARIENS OR a simplicity that was fairly good size. so that made him the big man in my hood. from that day and time I vowed to myself that some day I would have the biggest, meanest snow blower to lay waste to this frozen tundra that we endure for months on end here. and for 50 days and 50 nights I would spend making THE MASTERPIECE better, faster and stronger than before.


Hey Todd, that sounds more like a Bible verse about the six million dollar man.


----------



## Slinger (Oct 9, 2014)

My Ariens Platinum 24 is definitely easier to handle than some other 30" machines that I've used in the past, but the ball bearing Briggs 250cc engine on the 2010 model I have will only throw the snow about 50 feet...


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

That Ariens Platinum SHO 24 looks pretty sweet… you get a lot of power in a smaller package. In sure it was designed for someone that lives in a high snowfall area but has many obstacles to maneuver around. So if you’re going to make a lot of quick turns and have to back up a lot I think this blower would be a good one.

The other good thing about it is that you have a small intake of 24’’ and a bigger engine with a 14’’ inch impeller so I would assume this machine could toss snow a good distance. It’s pretty much a supped up 24’’ snow blower. 

Thinking out loud Since the 24’’ inch is taking a smaller bite maybe you could blow snow in a higher gear or two rather than dropping down a gear with a 28’’ It would be interesting to do a side by side comparison with both machines with equal square footage and equal snow depth and type.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

sweatypickle said:


> so which makes me a bigger man.. a 24 inch SUPER HIGH OUTPUT or a 28 inch deluxe plus? lol


 get the 28 inch you will not regret it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Grunt said:


> Hey Todd, that sounds more like a Bible verse about the six million dollar man.


 yeah I know, but I am just here to entertain everyone.


----------



## Slinger (Oct 9, 2014)

If I had it to do over again I think I would have gone with the 28 inch over my 24.


----------



## jmb3675 (Dec 31, 2013)

I would get the 24 SHO. With the bigger engine and narrower intake you should be able to go faster, even in deeper snow. I personally would rather be able to go faster and make an extra pass or two. It should also get through the end of the drive a little easier. It may even throw snow a little farther. Especially the first trip through it. Not that 4 inches is a lot, but it will take up less room to store as well. 

My drive way is 12 feet wide. Even If I overlap each pass by 6 inches that is only 1 extra pass. Since my driveway is only 75 feet long, one more pass is not big deal to me. I would prefer to have the extra power. Even for a driveway that is 36 feet wide, that would still only be 4 extra passes, or 2 more trips down and back.


----------



## cabinfever (Sep 2, 2014)

Just bought a 28" after having a 24" for about 10 years. Haven't used the bigger one yet. I wanted the bigger one because it was heavier than the 24" models as well.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I've had the wonderful opportunity to own a very broad range of snowblowers from 32" to 20". The keepers are a Toro 521 two stage and a Toro Power Clear 20" single stage.. These fit my needs the best. From personal experience I'd take the smaller of the two blowers you mention. Of course, with the new stterimg technology I maybe would rethink my position but for me bigger is clumsier and heavier.... And I don't feel the need or the desire to throw snow over the roof of my house.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> I've had the wonderful opportunity to own a very broad range of snowblowers from 32" to 20". The keepers are a Toro 521 two stage and a Toro Power Clear 20" single stage.. These fit my needs the best. From personal experience I'd take the smaller of the two blowers you mention. Of course, with the new stterimg technology I maybe would rethink my position but for me bigger is clumsier and heavier.... And I don't feel the need or the desire to throw snow over the roof of my house.


 that is the only way to do it.. or in my case I put in the neighbors yard that I can not stand.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

What is more important to you, handling, power or fewer laps? For me the wider the better, fewer trips. If you have a four car driveway or less, 24 will be fine. More than that, go with the 28.


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I live up here in the frozen tundra of MINNESOTA. .....


I believe that us Cheeseheads have a copyright on that phrase, especially those of us that have season tickets!


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I had a 24 for 30 years, and was quite happy with the performance. My walkways are 24" wide so it works out perfectly, no chewing the sod on either side. I just bought a new 24" and I can walk circles around a 28". I don't live in Texas so I don't need to have the bigger than big of anything...


----------

